# Gotcha!!!



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys,I slipped into the woods and connected this morning.
A nice 18yd shot!
I didnt have a handle on a big bruiser this year,so I decided to take the first mature buck that came along.
He has a nice split brow tine.
I wish they both were,but he is still a decent buck.
I will post some more pics after I cape him out.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice buck Lewis. Great job. Now I guess it's back to work for you! Did you get him on your farm?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I am very jealous! Way to go!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually Dale..this is one of them northern bucks.
He was taken pretty close to home.
I didnt have to miss much work!


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sick of this crap Lewis. Every year you and Shortdrift get nice deer. What are you doing sneaking into that petting zoo on 30 in Riceland and sharpshooting them nice deer. Hell Lewis I grew up in Marshallville which is like your back door and I know there isn't no deer around there...............LOL...............LOL.............Just messing with you and Shortdrift.............. Nice deer and congrats............Maybe I'll get lucky this year......................Rich


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like things went well. I wish it was me. Maybe it will be soon.
Way to go.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Job, A Real Trophy.... I am happy for you!!!!! It has been a tough year for me so far. I have had 2 mature bucks in, But was unable to get a good shot..... The last 2 days I have not even seen a deer,,, Hope after this rain is over, the bucks will get back on the move.... Congrats... Stan


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice deer Lewis.

any idea what he dressed out at?


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

nice buck!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

very nice deer, I would be happy with a doe!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

wow nice buck! Defiently a deer you couldn't pass up


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Very nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys.
Sometimes putting in all the time and effort pays off.


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

absolutely wonderful deer!!! 
I am considering taking up bow hunting for next season!
IF I get one,the hardest thing for me will be gutting it.. but I think I can do it.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations Lewis!

Keep on getting the bigguns.


----------

